# How to tell if the baby is bloated or just a chunkabutt?



## Chi fan75 (Mar 17, 2012)

My litter was born mar 8 th and the male of the three has a belly that sticks out further than his legs do. Is this normal? He eats alot and doesn't seem to be having any issues developing. Are there signs to look for? And what is the best site for learning about new-born chi's


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't know how to help. Did the vet examine this litter? Could be nothing, and could be worms. Was the mother dewormed before she was bred? Sue


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi maybe worms would love to see pics of all the little ones thanks


----------



## Chi fan75 (Mar 17, 2012)

She was dewormed, as was our male. I made sure to get her seen when we got her since she was a rescue. Didn't think to ask vet if she was altered until too late however. His belly started evening out but he eats all the time! The litter seems to be doing just fine, I bought formula just in case mom can't keep up so I'm prepared. I started pics in the photo tab, I'll add more as the pups grow, so it can be a weekly update lol


----------

